# NY Hunter/ Trapper Mentor Bill Needs our Help



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello All,

This is very important. As you may know, both the NYS Assembly and NYS Senate have PASSED the Youth Hunter/ Trapper Mentoring Bills (A11033/ S8228). This bill will effectively lower NYS minimum age for Regular Big Game Hunting from 16 to 14, with adult supervision mandatory, and allowing anyone over the age of 21 that holds a hunting license and has at least 3 years hunting experience (has held a license for at least 3 years), provided written permission is provided by parent or legal guardian.

This bill also allows youth age 12 to be mentored in trapping.

This is perhaps our best (and only) chance to lower the hunting age in NYS. 30 of the 50 states do not have a minimum age, and of those that do, most set age 12 as the minimum. NYS has the oldest, most restrictive age minimum in the Union.

We need to get this one signed by Gov. Paterson. The bill was sent to his office on July 11. Today is the 23rd. According to my sources, the Gov. has 30 days to sign this bill, and if it is NOT signed, it will be considered VETOED!!

Below is a request from Harold Palmer, Pres. of NYSCC. Please make the time to CALL the Gov and express your support. You can also FAX a letter to his office.



NYSCC said:


> URGENT - URGENT - URGENT - The Junior Hunting Bill needs your help!
> 
> Over the past two weeks I have asked for letters to be sent to Governor Paterson¢s legal staff to urge him to sign A 11033 / S 8228, the junior hunting / trapper mentor bill. The bill has been delivered to the Governor. While talking to the Governor¢s staff today I was told they had received a few letters and faxes in support -- and they also had received some opposed to it. They did not give me the totals for or against, but they do not have enough support to make sure it will go to the Governor for his signature. I have received 36 copies of letters/faxes that were sent. It should be 36,000!!! DO YOU WANT THIS BILL TO PASS, OR NOT??? If you have not already done so, fax a message in support of the Junior Hunter / Trapper Mentor Bill to 518-486-9652. EMAILS DO NOT COUNT, as they do not get printed - that¢s why computers have delete buttons. There is no time to send letters -- we must fax our message for immediate delivery!
> 
> ...



PLEASE support this bill. We have worked many hard hours over the last 4 or 5 years to get to this point. Let's not let the Governor do nothing and veto by default!

They are still taking calls.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt

VERY IMPORTANT!

Please support this bill - call Paterson today!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Bump for the cause.

Good luck Doc.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

TXWhackMaster said:


> Bump for the cause.
> 
> Good luck Doc.


Thanks my friend.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

:bump2:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

ttt

The anti side is all about taking away our rights in increments. Let's help doctari increase them a little at a time.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

I have just received word that the Governor has SIGNED THE YOUTH BILL INTO LAW!!!!!!!!!


I have no doubt that continued pressure on the Governor forced his hand in this. I heard he was to sign it Monday but was on the fence because of anti opposition and "tepid" support from the sportsmen.

I guess that changd.

Effective immediately, meaning starting this fall, 14 and 15 year olds will be able to hunt big game with firearms in NYS. This also makes consistent the big game hunting age limits consistent between archery and firearms, 14 for all. This also includes black powder licenses, too.

A big victory for conservation, hunting and our youth of NYS.

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!

Wow, two victories in a week. The other was at the National Level with the recreational boating exemption from the Clean Water Act permit. I cannot believe that one passed the House and Senate, and is awaiting GWB to sign.

This is a record. Two victories for our side in a week. 

This one for our youth, however, is HUGE!!!!

THANK YOU ALL AGAIN......


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Well done!
Congratulations on a hard fought win.
Thanks for your committment to the cause.
When you win...we all win.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Now I have not read this Bill in question but, have read a article and in it is says not to support this bill.Ok here is the reason.The youth hunting will not have a tag of his own the tag used will be the mentors.DoctariAFC you seem to be very much up on this Bill more than me is this true?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I must have written a hundred letters and e-mails for these bills. I was worried when Bruno stepped down that it was going to get lost in the mix. Its about time. :darkbeer:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Now I have not read this Bill in question but, have read a article and in it is says not to support this bill.Ok here is the reason.The youth hunting will not have a tag of his own the tag used will be the mentors.DoctariAFC you seem to be very much up on this Bill more than me is this true?



Here is the text of the legislation. It refers to a "junior hunting license" being issued to 14-15 year olds (as opposed to a junior small game license). It also spells out the duty of the mentor to closely supervise. There is nothing about having to use the mentors tags. The junior license holder would receive that same tags that any regular big game tag holder would receive, the only limitations are on their strict supervision while hunting. It would be truly sad if someone out there, especially a hunter, was fighting this bill. 





> A11033 Summary:
> BILL NO A11033
> 
> SAME AS Same as S 8228
> ...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Now I have not read this Bill in question but, have read a article and in it is says not to support this bill.Ok here is the reason.The youth hunting will not have a tag of his own the tag used will be the mentors.DoctariAFC you seem to be very much up on this Bill more than me is this true?


That was a falacy, although there was a version of a similar bill which did contain that language. 

Another still had the provision that the youth and mentor have one gun between them, which would kinda defeat the "hunting together" experience. 

The only two parts of this bill that were not so appealing was the mandatory blaze orange clause and no treestand hunting, only ground. But there were not deal-breakers by a long shot.

I know some that were opposed to this primarily out of "fear of kids having guns" in the woods. Of course, this generally came from folks ignorant to the fact that 12 year olds already are in the woods with guns during small game season, some with single projectile firearms, like .22 cal and even 30-30s for woodchucks and yotes, etc. 14 doesn't seem so young when considering this reality.

I simply cannot believe it actually happened. Many years of battle, specifically in the Assembly.

Again, thank you everyone for your support and commitment to this action. 

Might I also recommend that we thank those responsible for getting this done with a thank you letter. Assemblywoman Francine DelMonte and State Senator Dale Volker, Assemblyman Robert Sweeney (Chair of A. EnCon Committee), Senator Carl Marcellino (Chair Senate EnCon Committee), the Gov. and also I would thank Grannis as well.

Pats on the back for a job well done actually do go a long way in politics.... The appreciation is remembered.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

doctariAFC said:


> That was a falacy, although there was a version of a similar bill which did contain that language.
> 
> Another still had the provision that the youth and mentor have one gun between them, which would kinda defeat the "hunting together" experience.
> 
> ...


One of the big reasons this bill passed was because Grannis, who has a very good working relationship with downstate legislators, was able to get the support necessary from those who wouldn't have done so normally. Sure its a feather in his cap, but like I said when were were talking about the appointment of Grannis, there are distinct advantages to being able to walk both sides of the upstate/downstate fence, and we saw the results of that here. Long way for him to go but this is a very good start.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you Guys great thing this got passed


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

I just found the artical I saw it in .It appears S.1284A was the bill it was in but they say a better solution is bill A06900.It was in Outdoors magazine under the Adirondack foothills report


----------

